
Ask HN: Is there a good list of usernames to block such as 'about' and 'legal' - scosman
I'm planning on launching an site with vanity urls (url.com/username), and I don't want someone grabbing something like url.com/legal for their user profile.<p>I've googled and found 1 or 2 lists for usernames block impersonation in posts (like 'admin' and 'moderator'), but the vanity URL introduces even more concerns.
======
Dexec
[http://www.quora.com/How-do-sites-prevent-vanity-URLs-
from-c...](http://www.quora.com/How-do-sites-prevent-vanity-URLs-from-
colliding-with-future-features)

~~~
scosman
Great link. The top answer from GitHub nailed it. None of the proposed lists
included 'legal' which I would consider the top priority. You can't guess
every possible problem, so don't try.

Also, after wire framing, I also found I needed the title "Profile" above the
username anyways. T-minus 10 minutes to a user named "free iPad 2!" :)

------
mrgoldenbrown
Finding a complete list is going to be tough. Why not some indicator that is
out of band? Something like all vanity URLs are at url.com/users/username.
That way there will always be a way to establish official URLs from vanity.

~~~
nik_0_0
Yeah, but the indicator makes the URL a little unseemly. In Facebook's
example, some companies have stopped putting their URL in commercials
altogether, instead relying on "www.facebook.com/doritos" (arbitrary example),
simple and clean. "www.facebook.com/corporatepage/doritos" would not have the
same cleanliness nor usefulness. This is probably a huge point in Facebook's
favour.

~~~
fshaun
A prefixed tilde is often associated with user content and keeps the URL
short: "example.com/~doritos".

~~~
cucho
what about the opposite? example.com/johndoe, example.com/~about,
example.com/~legal

------
DanBC
Side note: please don't forget that some people have real names that are often
blocked:

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifford_Cocks>)

------
hahainternet
You'll also need to be careful about homographic characters. I've implemented
a small solution internally for this but I'll try and clean it up and get it
put somewhere public.

